# Doulas in Dubai?



## Minerva (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know whether there are any doulas in Dubai and, if yes, know how to get hold of them?

Thanks,

Minnie


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Try and get in contact with Kathryn from Birthing Within.
Here is a link.

Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz


----------

